# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد أحمد الزميلي : نشيد | رضا ربك |

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*



*BSMLH**.**NET* 

*تقدّم وحصرياً

نشيد

**{ رضا ربك* *}
*



للفنان
*أحمد الزميل**ي
*  




  

{ كلمات وألحان }*
محمد غالب*


  

{ التوزيع والهندسة الصوتية }
*أحمد الزميلي
*

  

{ تمت العمليات الفنية في }
*ستديوهات ستايلش آرت
*00962795640060
00962785307646 
 

 

{ شكر خاص }
*مؤسسة رونق للانتاج الفني
الأستاذ القدير خالد الشريف
الفنان رأفت مسلم
الفنان حماد الشريف
* 

 

{ تصميم }
*عمر الجنيدي
*

{ تصوير }
*محمد سعادة*

  

*{* *للتحميل* *}*


http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/Reda_Rabbak.mp3

* للحفظ | رايت   كليك + حفظ باسم
* النسخة بالموسيقى

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عظمة على عظمة يا سيدي  :Bl (3):

----------

